# Oreillette avec 2 équipements



## hercut (26 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'une oreillette qui pourrait être connectée sur deux équipements en même temps.
Vous l'aurez compris, l'idée est que celle-ci soit connectée à la fois sur un téléphone et sur un ordinateur voir iPad.

J'ai vu la Plantronics Voyager 5200 qui semble faire cela, confirmé dans les commentaires, mais c'est un peu cher.

Auriez-vous peut-être quelques idées ?

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2020)

Je n'en ai jamais rencontré et cela me semble techniquement difficile. Comment gérer deux flux audio en même temps ?

Le mieux serait de prendre deux paire d'oreillettes et de brancher le coté droit d'une paire sur l'ordinateur et le coté gauche de l'autre paire sur le téléphone.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Octobre 2020)

Les boses doivent pouvoir se connecter à 2 appareils en même temps. Le casque pouvait faire ça.
Après, tu n'avais le son que du premier appareil qui en diffusait et pas du deuxième (temps que le 1er continuait à fonctionner)


----------



## hercut (27 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Comment gérer deux flux audio en même temps ?


La ref que j'ai donné est capable. Mais comme tu le dis il n'y a pas deux flux en même temps.

L'idée par exemple, est de pouvoir écouter la musique sur le PC et pouvoir décrocher le téléphone si appel, la musique coupe.


----------



## LaJague (30 Octobre 2020)

Mon Bose qc35II le permet
C’est du au BT 5.2 je crois nan ?


----------



## hercut (30 Octobre 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> Mon Bose qc35II le permet
> C’est du au BT 5.2 je crois nan ?


Je recherche une oreillette pas un casque 
Mais je te remercie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Je recherche une oreillette pas un casque
> Mais je te remercie.


Bose fait aussi des oreillettes   
A voir si elles se connectent aussi sur 2 appareil. Mais si le casque le permet ce ne doit pas être le seul chez eux ou chez les concurrents.



ecatomb a dit:


> Les boses doivent pouvoir se connecter à 2 appareils en même temps. Le casque pouvait faire ça.
> Après, tu n'avais le son que du premier appareil qui en diffusait et pas du deuxième (temps que le 1er continuait à fonctionner)


----------



## hercut (30 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Bose fait aussi des oreillettes
> A voir si elles se connectent aussi sur 2 appareil. Mais si le casque le permet ce ne doit pas être le seul chez eux ou chez les concurrents.


Tu as raison, je n'arrive pas à trouver le terme qui pourrait dire que sa fait ca ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2020)

Oui, à part regarder dans les tests c'est quasi impossible de savoir si cela est possible ou non ...


----------



## hercut (3 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, à part regarder dans les tests c'est quasi impossible de savoir si cela est possible ou non ...


J'ai trouvé le terme qui design cette technologie : Bluetooth multipoint

Manque plus qu'a trouvé le bon appareil


----------



## hercut (16 Décembre 2020)

Petit post pour vous dire que j'ai investi dans des Jabra Elite 75t.
Ils me semblent pas mal mais décidément je ne supporte pas les intras ...

Si vous avez une idée de marque qui ne sont pas intra ?


----------

